# Hakenbindegerät von Kogha



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (29. August 2008)

Hallo!

Habe mir ein Elektronisches Hakenbindegerät von Kogha zugelegt.
Soweit so gut, ich komme allerdings noch nicht so wirklich klar damit. Da die Anleitung komplet in Englisch ist verstehe ich nicht alles und die Bilder sind jetzt auch nicht so wirklich klasse.
Hat also einer ne deutsche Beschreibung am besten mit Bildern wie man das bei diesen Modell macht, denn so langsam bin ich am verzweifeln.



Gruß Kaulbarsch-Killer


----------



## wilhelm (29. August 2008)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät von Kogha*

[SIZE=-1]Schau mal hier
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9EUr3t5i-0[/SIZE]       Funktion der Geräte sind gleich.


Viel Spass Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## ~ hunter ~ (29. August 2008)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät von Kogha*

vornehm geht die welt zugrunde... 
ich binde meine haken lieber selber. da weiss ich was ich hab... #6


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (29. August 2008)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät von Kogha*



wilhelm schrieb:


> [SIZE=-1]Schau mal hier
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9EUr3t5i-0[/SIZE]       Funktion der Geräte sind gleich.
> 
> 
> Viel Spass Gruß Wilhelm



DANKE gute Seite nun weiß ich wie ich es machen muss!!!


----------



## wilhelm (29. August 2008)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät von Kogha*

*Gern geschehen#6*
*Na dann Binde mal schön und gute Fänge.*
*Gruß Wilhelm|wavey:*


----------



## Aalhunter33 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät von Kogha*



~ hunter ~ schrieb:


> vornehm geht die welt zugrunde...
> ich binde meine haken lieber selber. da weiss ich was ich hab... #6


 
:vik:jepp:vik:


----------



## Geraetefetischist (31. August 2008)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät von Kogha*



> ich binde meine Haken lieber selber. da weiss ich was ich hab...



Ich auch: viel Arbeit und vermutlich den schlechteren Knoten.

Ich hab das Gelbe und die Knoten werden echt gut...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## ~ hunter ~ (31. August 2008)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät von Kogha*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> viel Arbeit und vermutlich den schlechteren Knoten



aber nicht wenn man es kann und auch die zeit hat mal ein paar haken zu binden  und so viel arbeit ist das nun wirklich nicht... #d


----------



## The_Duke (31. August 2008)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät von Kogha*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Ich auch: viel Arbeit und vermutlich den schlechteren Knoten.
> 
> Ich hab das Gelbe und die Knoten werden echt gut...
> 
> ...



Stimmt! #6
Allerdings taugt es recht wenig für geflochtene Schnüre, da sich die Windungen nicht sauber aneinander legen, sondern ineinander und übereinander.

Gruß
The_Duke


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (31. August 2008)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät von Kogha*

Also jetzt wo ich es kann, finde ich das Gerät klasse.
Natürlich kann man sich die Haken auch so kaufen, aber so hat man wenigstens was zu tun.
Für die Maschine ist auch ein 18er Haken kein Problem, das klapt super.


----------



## Katteker (31. August 2008)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät von Kogha*

Moin.

Ich nutze nur noch dieses Teil:






Mit ein bisschen Übung bekommt man ruckzuck sehr gut gebundene Haken. Egal ob Plättchen oder Öhr. Bis Größe 16 gehts problemlos. Kleinere hab ich noch nicht probiert, aber da die 16er noch super klappen sollten auch kleinere kein Problem sein.

Vorteil gegenüber elektronischen Maschinchen: Die Batterie wird nicht leer und das Teil kostet nurn "Appel und ein Ei".


----------



## nepomuk (31. August 2008)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät von Kogha*

Wer nicht imstande ist seine Haken selbst zu binden,
sich Knoten nicht merken kann,
sollte weder Angler , noch Seefahrer,
aber auf keinen Fall,

Fallschirmspringer werden!!!!:vik:...

.....besser solche Deppen sollten springen


----------



## Katteker (31. August 2008)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät von Kogha*



nepomuk schrieb:


> Wer nicht imstande ist seine Haken selbst zu binden,
> sich Knoten nicht merken kann,



Geht bei mir nicht um das merken der Knoten, sondern um das anwenden bei kleinen, fisseligen (und fieser Weise meist recht spitzen) Haken. Auch wenn ich mal nicht am Schreibtisch sitze, sondern am Wasser bin, mit kalten, dreckigen Fingern. Gerne auch im Schein einer Taschenlampe.

Da ist son Hakenbinder ne klasse Sache!


----------



## wilhelm (31. August 2008)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät von Kogha*

Benutzen alle Notebooks,Handys,Led oder Plasmafernseher ,
und am Wasser erst mal, nur vom feinsten, Kohlefaser elektronische Bissanzeiger und so weiter, 
aber Haken selber binden|muahah:|muahah:.


----------



## xmxrrxr (1. September 2008)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät von Kogha*

@Katteker
Kannst mir mal erklären wie der Hakenbinder funzt ?
Hab auch son Teil, bekomme damit aber keine vernünftigen Haken hin |kopfkrat

@ ~hunter~
Hab mir, nachdem ich seit über 20 Jahren meine haken selbst binde, nun auch so ein elektrisches Teil geleistet und muss sagen, die Knoten tragen genausoviel wenn nicht noch mehr wie wenn man mit Hand bindet !

Grade bei Haken der Grösse 14 oder kleiner sind meine Finger einfach zu groß :q

Gruß
Mirror


----------



## Franky (1. September 2008)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät von Kogha*

@ Mirror:
Ich habe auf meiner Seite eine Anleitung dazu mal gebaut:
http://www.weserstrand-bremen.de/angeln/hakenbinden/binden.htm#binden

Bilder kann man "großklicken" 
Bis Gr. 18 an 0,08 mm Monofil kann man mit dem Ding hinbekommen - auch mit Worschtfingers, wie ich sie habe... :q

 @ Willem:
Hinkt der Vergleich nicht etwas?  Ich benutze da nämlich nur Hi-Carbon-Steel-Hooks und Copolymer-Monofilament...
:q:q:q


----------



## wilhelm (1. September 2008)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät von Kogha*

*Franky da magst sogar Recht haben. *Aber der Junge (15) fragt uns wie das Gerät funktioniert, und bekommt teilweise "blö....." Kommentare#d da konnte ich´s mir einfach nicht verkneifen.

Gruß"Willem"#6


----------



## Katteker (1. September 2008)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät von Kogha*

So. Ich hab mich auch mal an ner Anleitung versucht. Hoffe man kann alles erkennen:

Schritt 1: Haken einspannen. Dabei darauf achten, dass der Schenkel des Haken möglichst grade nach vorne schaut.






Schritt 2: Das Ende der Schnur, das später Richtung Hauptschnur zeigt einklemmen (Gewicht auf Spule o.ä.), so dass man die Schnur straff halten kann. Dann die Schnur 1x im Uhrzeigersinn um die hochstehenden Nuckel legen.











Schritt 3: Den Hakenbinder 6-10 mal (je nach Schnurstärke) um die eigene Achse links herum (gegen die Uhr) drehen, die Schnur dadurch um den Hakenschenkel wickeln. Dabei kann man wunderbar mit der rechten Hand die Schnur führen, so dass jede Wicklung schön neben der anderen liegt. Man beginnt mit dem wickeln beim "Ende" des Hakenbogens und führt die Schnur Richtung Plättchen/Öhr.





Schritt 4: Dann die Schnur hinter den vorderen Nuckel legen. Dann die Nuckel etwas reindrücken. Die Schnur kann nun nicht mehr aus dem umgedrehten "U" herausspringen.














Schritt 5:Anschließend die Nuckel ganz reindrücken. Das Ende der Schnur, das wir eben um den vorderen Nuckel gelegt haben wird dabei ein Stückchen in den Binder gezogen. Dann vorsichtig an beiden Enden der Schnur das ganze stramm ziehen. Die Schlaufe, welche bis jetzt um den hinteren Nuckel lag, wird sich nun zuziehen. 
Die Schnur im vorderen Nuckel bildet so eine neue Schlaufe.

Danach kann man den Haken aus dem Binder nehmen. Dazu die Nuckel wieder rausdrücken und die Schraube lösen. Jetzt kann man den Haken abnehmen.













Dann die Schlaufe über die Hakenspitze schieben und das ganze langsam stramm ziehen. Und tatarata: Wir erhalten einen perfekt gebundenen Haken. Bei Öhrhaken muss man jetzt nur noch das Ende des Vorfachs durchs Öhr ziehen.






Das ganze ist viel einfacher als es sich anhört. Einfach ganz in Ruhe 4-5 mal mit einem etwas größeren Haken machen und dann hat man den Bogen raus.


Viel Spaß beim Nachmachen. (Und bitte nicht gleich aufgeben wenns nicht beim ersten Versuch klappt. Dafür hab ich zu lange an dieser Anleitung rumgeschraubt...:m)


----------



## xmxrrxr (1. September 2008)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät von Kogha*

@ Franky und Katteker

Super, Danke, ich habs mir mal ausgedruckt und werds in einer ruhigen Minute mal nachvollziehen.

Gruß
Mirror


----------



## Köderbauer (1. September 2008)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät von Kogha*

Hier ist auch noch eine Foto-Anleitung auf meiner Seite.
Bis nach ganz unten scrollen.     !!  Warengruppe Süsswasser , ganz unten !!
http://www.bleigussformen.de/shop

Ich benutze das Teil schon seit Jahren und bin seeeehr zufrieden.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. September 2008)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät von Kogha*



nepomuk schrieb:


> Wer nicht imstande ist seine Haken selbst zu binden,
> sich Knoten nicht merken kann,
> sollte weder Angler , noch Seefahrer,
> aber auf keinen Fall,
> ...



Also Alexander dem Grossen sagte man eine gewisse Abneigung gegen Knoten nach... So weit kann man es dann also immer noch bringen! 

Ich könnte Plättchenhaken ad hoc auf 3 verschiedene fachgerechte Weisen binden. Und das sogar recht schnell.



> aber nicht wenn man es kann und auch die zeit hat mal ein paar haken zu binden  und so viel arbeit ist das nun wirklich nicht...



Nichtsdesdotrotz ist der Elektrische schneller, und zaubert einen Perfekten Knoten nach dem anderen. 
Ich patze hingegen manchmal. Insbesondere bei kleinen Haken oder schlechtem Licht. Ich könnte das Teil sogar ohne Brille bedienen und ich hab -7 dioptrieen ( =ne ganze menge Kurzsicht)

mit Geflochtener hab ich ihn noch nicht probiert muss ich allerdings zugeben. Brauch ich aber auch nicht, ich denke, dass man da eh spezielle knoten haben müsste, so rutschig, wie Geflecht ist..

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. September 2008)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät von Kogha*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Nichtsdesdotrotz ist der Elektrische schneller, und zaubert einen Perfekten Knoten nach dem anderen.


Kann ich nur bestätigen, das Gelbe (ich habe sogar 2, sicherheitshalber ) sind super! :vik:

Und: Ich habe schlichtweg keine Lust mehr auf Plättchenhaken binden und das kleines Gefiesel, der Knoten wird wie Holger schreibt perfekt, das Dinges ist klein genug für die Mitnahme, aber noch besser zuhause für auf der Terasse so ein Briefchen zu füllen. Für mich, der zunehmend selten zum Stippen etc. kommt, eine gute Sache den Spaß daran zu heben. Und: Selbstgebunden muß eben sein, wegen der Verläßlickeit und der Schnurabstimmung, aber es darf ruhig maschinell sein. :m


----------



## 1205shiva (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät von Kogha*

Auch ich finde das Gerät super. 
Gerade wenn man etwas stärkere Finger hat. 
Laßt euch von dummen Sprüchen nicht beirren, sonst mag kein Anfänger oder auch nicht so versierter Angler mehr hier eine Anfrage starten.


----------

